# why would you knit your own socks?



## calliana (Dec 12, 2012)

To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont know of any socks that will last like hand made ones, or fit as well.

You can buy a sweater far cheaper at the store too, so why knit at all?


----------



## K2R1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I knit socks because I love knitting and they are portable as a project. I love the finished socks as I knit with wool or wool blends, and they keep my feet warm. The self striping or blended colors complement my hand knit sweaters. And, I often wear clogs so the socks quietly show off nicely!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess for me, it's the challenge first. Then of course, my feet are very warm and my handmade socks have out lasted my 'bought' ones.

hope you'll give 'em a try


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Why? Because I can!


----------



## CatsRCats1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I gave my husband his first pair and after he put them on his reply was "what socks?"

I was with you when I first wanted to knit socks. Now its about feel of the yarn. Its about the love that is knitted into each stitch, and its about the fit. Like a pair of custom made shoes.

There is no comparing store socks to hand knitted ones. You just need to try a pair on.


----------



## hedwig (Jul 25, 2012)

I have knitted over 20 pairs of socks, everyone loves them, they are warm and fit well, they never loose there shape and the yarn is very reasonable. love hedwig


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Knitted socks are "in" and my DLS love them. My Grannie always had wool socks for our skates and they did the trick cause was usually -20F and then got colder!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit socks because they are fun to make. Alot warmer then store bought socks and last longer.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love the challenge, and I know I am the only person who has a pair of socks like I knit, mistakes and all. So far I have completed one easy pair and I'm almost done with a "2 at a time" pair. It's fun! I like to look at the fun colors and feel the softness and enjoy wearing them at home -- feet always up on the ottoman, may as well look cute!


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

I knit them because my daugher and granddaughter love them. I have only made one pair for myself but love the feel of them.


----------



## calliana (Dec 12, 2012)

Im going to try knitting a pair as soon as i get a pair of circular needles that are long enough. But where do you get your yarn for it to only be 3.99? The cheapest i can find is about 8 dollars.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

All of the above! Give them a try and see what you think.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I keep wanting to try, and after all of the answers to knitting socks I think am brave enough to give them a try. I have to fiish a cancer shawl foir when I go to New Orleans. Then it is sock time. Now the big question is gettinbg a pattern, and the right size. I know you girls will HELP ME to find the right size, and needles. Thanks in advanceDoris from Poy Sippi Wi. and still kicking.


----------



## sockjock (Aug 4, 2011)

Why knit socks?

Why not!!


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree I'm just a beginner only done 3 pair, but its the feel of the wool and the love of knitting and making them for family.


CatsRCats1 said:


> I gave my husband his first pair and after he put them on his reply was "what socks?"
> 
> I was with you when I first wanted to knit socks. Now its about feel of the yarn. Its about the love that is knitted into each stitch, and its about the fit. Like a pair of custom made shoes.
> 
> There is no comparing store socks to hand knitted ones. You just need to try a pair on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Do store bought socks made in China last four plus years of heavy winter wear? Plus, socks are fun. Joann's has sock yarn that's priced well under $8.00 a skein. Try their Sensations brand.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

They are totally cool! Who wouldn't love a hand knit pair of socks?


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I love knitting socks. They are a small, portable project that takes me about a week to finish. My friends and family know that they are truly loved when I make them socks. There is something about that warm softness on your feet that puts a smile on faces.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


This has been addressed before and resulted in a long thread. I wrote a long dissertation here on my first pair of socks, partly for real regarding the frustration, but partly tongue-in-cheek because after all my moaning and groaning, I loved the result! Testament to that is that I have sock yarn coming any day now in the mail and I'll be making more for all the reasons stated by my sister knitters. And I too have asked myself why do I knit when I could go to the fabric store and buy knit fabric for less money and spend WAAAY less time getting the garment made. The answer again is because hand knitting is an art of which we can be proud. When done we have a unique item that no one else has. And it gives us pleasure to produce something beautiful while we might otherwise be wasting time on something less useful and creative. I think it's here to stay, socks included!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Learned to knit socks because I love a challenge and learning new things. Now I knit socks for fun and to have something you can't buy in a store. Also because they are small and an easy project to take on trips.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

IF you go to football games and wear a pair of handmade wool blend socks, you won`t ever ask again... I only go because my granddaughters play in the halftime band but my feet stay as warm as toast and I am sure most folks there have cold feet while wearing their store bought socks... plus, mine are brighter and prettier


----------



## PrincessDi514 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've never been brave enough to try knitting socks, though I did just branch out of my comfort zone and started a sweater. Seeing all these posts makes me want to try. Who knows, I may fall in love


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

There is nothing like giving a pair of hand knit socks to someone that has never had a pair before. They don't act excited and seem to be wondering why you knit them a pair of socks. But wait....... They will be asking nicely for another pair after they wear them. This doesn't always happen but it happens often enough to make you realize why you take the time to knit them. 
I have a friend that is quite well to do and so it was always hard to come up with a gift for her until I gave her the first pair of socks. Now when we visit her in CA, if I don't have a pair with me she is really disappointed. I only missed once.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I love my wool handknit socks. They are so warm. I have a cousin and an aunt who live where it snows and they love my socks! The socks are great in boots and as houseslippers, too.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


Ditto.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

PrincessDi514 said:


> I've never been brave enough to try knitting socks, though I did just branch out of my comfort zone and started a sweater. Seeing all these posts makes me want to try. Who knows, I may fall in love


A word of caution, socks, like KP, are highly addictive. :-D


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i leared to knit socks,because the yarn was there  and i like to try new things,i live alone,knitting socks makes me smile,my pattern is simple,toe up,use self pattering yarn, they go where i go ,to keep me busy,
But i think the best thing is hearing my son say "mom,i love my socks" after he said he would never wear home made socks, and i make them for my older sister, is 85 years young but she has what she calls ally opp feet size 11 shoe and very large ankles,it is imposible to get socks that fit her


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

hedwig said:


> I have knitted over 20 pairs of socks, everyone loves them, they are warm and fit well, they never loose there shape and the yarn is very reasonable. love hedwig


I would love to give socks a go BUT I have knitted bedsocks with an 8 ply yarn and they always stretch. What kind of yarn should I use to stop them stretching-I appreciate your help!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

For me it was the challenge. I had been knitting for nearly 50 yrs and had never make socks, and I didn't want to use DPNs, learned the 2 circ method and I said "just do it". I'm in love with sock yarn they're so beautiful and I love seeing how colors play out.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Because not even the largest Diabetic socks fit right around the cuff. And forget about accidentally drying them after you've washed them...shrinking the "commercial" made socks.

With hand made I allow SOME extra stitches for long-term fit.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

shockey said:


> I would love to give socks a go BUT I have knitted bedsocks with an 8 ply yarn and they always stretch. What kind of yarn should I use to stop them stretching-I appreciate your help!


I like washable wool (superwash) with 75 to 80% wool and 20 to 25% nylon.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Why knit socks? People have given many reasons. I knit a variety of things including socks, yet I see projects here that I would not make. 

We all enjoy different projects, different yarns.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Colorado knits said:


> Why knit socks? People have given many reasons. I knit a variety of things including socks, yet I see projects here that I would not make.
> 
> We all enjoy different projects, different yarns.


and I'll ditto that :thumbup:


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> A word of caution, socks, like KP, are highly addictive. :-D


I agree on both counts. My oh laughed and said wouldnt it be cheaper and quicker to buy some when he saw me knitting my first pair so did my best friend. When they saw the finished pair (which I may add weren't perfect) they both asked for a pair. My second pair I made for my friends birthday. I'm now on my 3rd pair for my youngest daughter and my 2 other daughters have asked for a pair. Oh will get a pair eventually now he's eaten his words. 
:lol:


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have small feet so if I make them they fit and feel better.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

My own hand knit socks are much nicer than anything I can buy. They fit perfectly, don't rub and cause blisters, and NEVER slide down and make me pull them up. 

They're prettier, too.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

I haven't made any socks yet but I plan to and why because I love knitting. 
There are so many nice sweaters in the stores that I could buy for half or less of what it would cost me to knit them, but I knit my sweaters becuase I love knitting, really really love it, I love the compliments I get when I wear it and the oohs and aahs I get when I say I made it myself.

knitted socks look gorgeous I've never held a pair but I bet they feel fabulous too. Can't wait until I have my first pair


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

I love making them! The self stripping yarns are fun. Our Wisconsin winters make wool comforting and they are a fashion statement!


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

Knitting is my "therapy" - socks is an outlet. Many family and friends love receiving socks. I have made several pairs for my minister - and he is known to take his shoes off in meeting and show them off. I wouldn't make them as a gift to someone who wouldn't wear them. I have about 12 nieces and nephews (who are adults) who are often suggesting them a hint for a gift. I never look at the cost of knitting - therapy would cost me a great deal more.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


Everything is better about home made socks.. like comparing LEMONS to ORANGES. They are much sweeter! :lol:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


Its been a long time since I knitted socks, but I will say that they last far longer than shop bought, and I find they are warmer. Also, the cheap shop bought socks stretch....the home made ones don't. The hand knitted socks I am wearing just now were a gift from a friend, she gave me two pairs...and they are so wonderfully soft. There is always the joy of knitting the socks as well....and there are patterns for knitting socks on two needles, although I definitely prefer the magic loop or four pins method. Another thing about knitted socks is that they do not have a seam across the toes...this seam causes me to have blisters that take weeks to clear up due to my diabetic classification.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I love cindy's answer!...yes because i can...and when i wear a pair of handmade sox..with some cashmere in them that fit like a glove..i feel like a million bucks...i am wearing a pair of handmade sox..that you would probably pay a fortune for. it makes me feel soooo rich....and they are originals....


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

doris bergemann said:


> I keep wanting to try, and after all of the answers to knitting socks I think am brave enough to give them a try. I have to fiish a cancer shawl foir when I go to New Orleans. Then it is sock time. Now the big question is gettinbg a pattern, and the right size. I know you girls will HELP ME to find the right size, and needles. Thanks in advanceDoris from Poy Sippi Wi. and still kicking.


I haven't read any other responses, but I would highly recommend Darowil's sock workshop that you can find here on KP by the search section at the top of the page. She had a workshop on toe up sox and they are really fun to make and pretty much straight knit so "mindless" as well. The advantage of toe up is you get the toe and heel out of the way and then can make them as high up on the leg as you have the yarn for. Her workshop is magic loop so you would need that skill (or could use 2 circulars). Good luck.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Have we converted you yet? 
Seems to me, the only reason now not to knit socks, is if you don't know anybody with feet


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I make socks because I enjoy knitting and it's a challenge to produce my own unique pair of socks, it's a pleasure to produce them with a beatiful yarn. Last but not least,they keep feet warm and give great comfort.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

calliana said:


> Im going to try knitting a pair as soon as i get a pair of circular needles that are long enough. But where do you get your yarn for it to only be 3.99? The cheapest i can find is about 8 dollars.


Try Deborah Norville yarn available at Jo Anne's, Hobby Lobby and on line. Very reasonable price and the yarn holds up well!


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

I have just started my first pair of socks was scared to try I find they are easier than thought but am held up with broken wrist can't wait to go again


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Give 4 ply baby wool a go, Mum and i knitted my son's socks for him and we only used 4 ply wool. You can get special sock wool at the wool shops but it is more expensive.


shockey said:


> I would love to give socks a go BUT I have knitted bedsocks with an 8 ply yarn and they always stretch. What kind of yarn should I use to stop them stretching-I appreciate your help!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't knit sox, because I don't wear sox. VERY rarely. I hear they are amazing. I know the yarn looks fantastic. They look awesome. IF someone gave me a pair I would probably wear them ....occasionally.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

If you knit a pair you will never again ask that question. I am not knitting any right now (I have 19 pair and thought that was enough for awhile.) I suffer from "second sock syndrome"...one sock is fun to make but to make the second sock is boring because I want to see how a different color works up.

So, I "start" 6 pair of socks.I put each in a clear plastic bag. I put all those bags in an opaque bag and when I have time to knit I shut my eyes and pull one of the clear bags out and whichever it is, that's the one I work on. That way I have a number of sox going in different states of construction and in a variety of colors. Before long I have six pair of socks finished!

I'm not suggesting that method for everyone but because I bought lovely handpainted yarn (80% merino wool, 20 % nylon) in the most wonderful blends of colors I couldn't resist many of them. Yes, they were pricey, about $20.00 a skein, but each stitch was a joy and the finished product a thing of beauty. Others have told you about the portability, the fit, knowing no one else has this, the wearability....all of those things are true, also. I wear mine around the house in place of slippers and in my shoes when I go out. I have these wonderful colors to wear with every color in my wardrobe.

I recently sold the rest of my sock yarn on the forum (16 skeins so you can see I really did have a hard time resisting those magnificently blended colors) and , although I hated to give them up, the PMs that came back to me from those who purchased it made me feel so good because they loved the color blends and recognised the quality. Sure, I sold them at a loss but it was worth it to me to know the yarn went to people who would love it as much as I do.

You don't have to spend $20.00 a skein but I always say, "Buy the best yarn you can afford. You will never be sorry."

The End.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you tried knitting two sox on two separate magic loop needles? Or two at a time on one ML needle.... My point is, I do two sox (mittens, etc) back and forth keeping them about the same stage and then I never have "second sock syndrome" problems. By the time I'm done with the first, the second is almost there, so it's easy to want to finish it. Just sayin'....it works for me. A little more invested in needles, but a whole lot of finished projects that way!



Ann DeGray said:


> If you knit a pair you will never again ask that question. I am not knitting any right now (I have 19 pair and thought that was enough for awhile.) I suffer from "second sock syndrome"...one sock is fun to make but to make the second sock is boring because I want to see how a different color works up.
> 
> So, I "start" 6 pair of socks.I put each in a clear plastic bag. I put all those bags in an opaque bag and when I have time to knit I shut my eyes and pull one of the clear bags out and whichever it is, that's the one I work on. That way I have a number of sox going in different states of construction and in a variety of colors. Before long I have six pair of socks finished!
> 
> ...


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I knit socks because I have a sense of achievement knowing that I can do it. Also I have narrow feet and I can make them fit perfectly. You can buy almost everything that you can knit, but I love knitting and like to learn different methods. Just knit a pair of socks for my daughter and she is thrilled with them.


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

There is nothing more comfy on the feet than a pair of hand knit wool socks. No comparison to store-bought socks!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

To buy socks,in all those different colors,isn't going to cost the same as as buying six pair. It's fun to make socks in different colors. The kids today are wearing two different socks ,one on each foot,and two different colors. This is my reason for making socks.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

calliana said:


> Im going to try knitting a pair as soon as i get a pair of circular needles that are long enough. But where do you get your yarn for it to only be 3.99? The cheapest i can find is about 8 dollars.


50% off Coupons from Michael's, Jo-ann's.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


 Try on a pair of hand-knit socks and you will understand why we knit socks! Then top that off with someone finding out that you knit, you have a pair of your knit socks on, and you show them your socks - people are amazed that anyone knit socks - I love it!!!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

About a pattern . . My first pair of socks was a spiral tube sock. My sister in law suggested it as a beginner sock. A search will find patterns in sock yarn or worsted. I am now making them out of wool worsted for my daughter to wear when she goes skiing or out in the snow with the kids. Only 48 stitches! I have also made them from sock yarn. The spiral makes them fit nicely.

They knit up quickly and last longer as there is no set heel or bottom of foot. After I finished my first pair I was ready for the challenge of socks with a heel! They are loved as gifts and there is no size issue.

And everyone is right . . . Socks are addict ing!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I used to wonder why people would want to knit socks.mthen I knit a pair just to see if I could!well that first pair turned me into a sock addict. I always have a pair on the needles. My socks are so soft and warm ,not to mention a perfect fit. I have my measurements memorized .
Anytime I have to go wait anywhere my sock bag goes with me ,they are the perfect portable project.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


Ditto


----------



## sue48880 (Nov 9, 2012)

they are warmer and more special!!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I knit socks because they fit better than store bought. I like the challenge and love the mystery of the self patterning. It is my way of relaxing, is a very portable project and they work up very quickly.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I remember saying the same thing. I didn't really get it until acquired and becan to use antique sock knitting machines. I can easily knit a pair a day, and actually two pair if I don't get distracted. My favorite thing is the variety and that I forget I have them on. They are so comfortable and warm, yet I wear them year-round in my clog type shoes. Never thought I would like wool socks until I tried them. Ruth


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Noodle around on the patterns, sock books...from the library maybe?...until you find some that tell you how to plan the pattern so they fit anyone you choose. Elizabeth Zimmermas ia gret source for that. Buy one of her books on cheapest books.com and you can make socks without a pattern for the rest of your knitting days. Joan 8060


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I think there is great satisfaction to be had from making something to wear. I used to make my own clothes, but it is so much cheaper to buy them. However, socks aren't so expensive to make. They really fit well too. And they are original.


----------



## BamaAngie (Dec 29, 2012)

Knit picks has sock yarn starting at $3.59 on up.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Have you tried knitting two sox on two separate magic loop needles? Or two at a time on one ML needle.... My point is, I do two sox (mittens, etc) back and forth keeping them about the same stage and then I never have "second sock syndrome" problems. By the time I'm done with the first, the second is almost there, so it's easy to want to finish it. Just sayin'....it works for me. A little more invested in needles, but a whole lot of finished projects that way!


Yeah, but it's not as much fun as playing the "what'll it be this time?" game!

I know I'm in my own little world. But it's okay, they know me here!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All of the above plus, a disagreement about cost. I began to knit socks when my last wool ones were becoming threadbare. I love and need wool socks in winter. Nothing like them. When men's white wool crew socks could be bought for $1.50, it was fine for me that they were not fancy. Now finding a pair of simple wool crew socks is about $19/pr online plus a shipping cost. While many really fine sock yarns are available for $12-30/pr, many other sock yarns are around for $8-10/pr. The economics are much cheaper to make your own socks. The cheap socks you cite, are cotton/acrylic, don't feel good on the feet, hold stains, and are coarse coming out of the laundry. YUK! Why would I even want them.

And there are so many sock designs to try, so many stitches, so many heel techniques to learn. They challenge the learning curve which is so enriching for my knitting genie. This forum is making me want to begin another pair right now.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


They're so much FUN! to knit


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit for the fun of knitting.. I will knit anything just to knit


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

Because they fit, because they feel better, because they fit. I can make them the length I want. I have made four full sets of tights, waist to toe.
I have a long narrow foot, I have calves that are just great if I wore a size 6 shoe, however purchased socks that are made for my size 10 shoe assume that one has calves that are at least 2 inches wider. I like my socks to cling to my legs without rolling down and wrinkling around my ankles.
I particularly like sock yarn that has some elastic as a part of the yarn. It massages the foot while you wear it. 

I like Paton sock yarn although I have used many others. Knitpick used to have a sock yarn that had elastic, unfortunately, they are no longer making it. I keep hoping that they will start it up again.

One used to have difficulty finding fingering yarn, with the introduction of superwash wool and widely available fingering yarns and color combinations, knitting socks has been a pleasure. Watching the patterns develop with the self striping yarns is great fun. Only drawback, one has to make two. I have to start the second sock immediately after finishing the first. I'm also a stickler for having the two socks match. This can be a challenge to find where to start the second sock so the patterns are as close as possible between the two.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My 90 year old MIL loves them because they are warmer than store bought socks. I like them for the same reason. I only wear mine in the winter.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


Because I can. :thumbup: Handmade is better than store bought any day. There are many things that people do/make that could be purchased for less $. My oldest daughter cans almost anything she can get into a jar. Yes she could buy it for less at a store but when she cans it herself she knows what is in her food. So it's not, necessarily, saving money when you do/make things yourself it's the pride you have when you have completed a project. :thumbup:


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

I made socks for my grandchildren,when thy were small.now imake them for my husband+ myself for when we go outback camping.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a pleasure to knit, that's why... We are addicted to knitting..we cant stop.... We don't knit because we need the items, they can all be store-bought, everything can be store-bought. But why deprive ourselves of the joy of creating a beautiful, useful piece of apparel? Always more valuable than what we pay for the yarn, especially more valuable in the eyes of the receivers, who treasure it so much more because it was hand knit by you. 
Anna


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Knitted socks are just the right size. There are no more companies making single sizes and I dislike intensely the heel traveling up my ankle as I walk. Also, the variety of sock yarns makes knitting them essential; nowhere can you purchase the patterned socks we create.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Knitters, we knit socks because they fit better, are softer and it uses up odd balls of wool, we knit sweaters because wash after wash they keep their shape, no baggy cuffs and welts. We can make beautiful things for our homes that are just what we want not what the stores think we want,thats why we knit and will continue to knit, because what we knit is usually better quality than what we can buy. Keep knitting socks and revel in the fact that yours are far superior to the shop bought as I found out, Tessa28


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

I love knitting socks!!! I have yet to make a pair for myself...as soon as the two pair I'm working on now for Friends are done, it's time for me!!! Two baby blankets and booties first to finish though...Pam )


----------



## RenateS (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a button on my knitting bag that says "Yes I know I can buy socks at Walmart for 2 bucks." Last year I knit over 40 pairs of socks, with 30 pairs going to an orphanage in Kazakhstan where the temperature gets to -40 F in winter. No pair was alike. Some had complicated patterns and some had simpler ones. The rest are worn by one of my daughters and myself. I think this year I will send the whole kit and kaboodle to Kazakhstan since I have enough socks hanging around the house, but then you never know. A pair or two may just sneak into our sock drawer. I originally learned to knit socks because you couldn't buy any; these were usually made from repurposed yarn and the stockings my grandmother knit me were scratchy. So I take particular pleasure in knitting with colorful, soft yarns. On top of that my youngest daughter loves to dye yarn. The colors are wonderful in our dreary Michigan winters.


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

Knitting socks: for fun, style, especially fit, warmth and durability, portable, quicker than a large project, challenge and as others have said, because I can and I love to do it!!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I know! I was just thinking u should start another pair!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oops, that is I should start another pair! Well, I suppose you can too.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


So I don't know when the last time you bought a pair of good wool socks or good socks in a main store. But they are costly. I just paid $15 on sale for a pair of good hiking socks. Yes at Kmart or Walmart you might be able to get a pack cheaper but they do not last as long, wear as nicely or feel as grand. Just saying knitted socks are heavenly and there are so many pluses for hand knitted socks. I would buy or take them from anyone who wants to knit them for me. Working on a pair right now.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

I knit socks because they feel so much better on my feet than store bought ones. If I have to wear a pair of bought ones my feet feel like they are being strangled!! Besides, there are so many beautiful patterns it is hard to stop.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Obviously you have never put your foot in a pair of handknit alpaca socks. You'll never wear store bought again.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

There is nothing like a sock knit for your own feet


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

It feels like I've knitted socks all my life - lol - took over from my grandmother. I knit them because I like to knit them, I like to wear them, & my whole family loves them. I have a sock list so I don't slight any family member & they all know about when their next new pair will be there. One of the great grands put in an "emergency" order last week because her feet are growing so fast. She will get her socks "out of order" as soon as DDs socks are off the needles.

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


Because when they're knit to fit, they feel like an all-day foot massage.


----------



## mitcch2 (Oct 28, 2012)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


Thank you, Calliana for asking that question. I wondered about it myself. After seeing the answers may be I will give it a try especially since I learned here that you don't have to use DPN.


----------



## lisasbear (Sep 26, 2011)

It's Fun!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

The first time I knit socks and handed the completed pairs to my boys they gave me with the Oh Geez what have you done NOW look, but now, as soon as they're washed and folded, the hand knit socks are the first pair on their feet. 
Now, I'm not the one who gets to look at the Knit Picks catalog first - I find it on my bed with sticky notes and wish lists for more socks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

here's my 2 cents worth.. when you learn to knit sock.. and it takes awhile to learn to get them right.. unless you have an amazing foot that the actual pattern fits very well.. if not like most we need to tweak the numbers so they fit like a glove.. so that takes some practice.. but once you have your perfect sock pattern you can learn ANY stitch pattern there is and make very comfortable perfectly fitting socks that you cannot buy in a six pack at walmart... have you priced single pair socks in Macy's or any other nice department store?? they will cost you about the same as making your own...
Now since you asked the question... why do you knit??? I knit for the 'Zen' of it all.. I go to a place that is comfortable, and I feel at peace when I knit... sewing,crochet and quilting doesn't do this for me.. but knitting does.. plus I am learning to make some very beautiful items, my experiance has grown to where I could be designing some time in the future... at that point I will attempt (over and over I'm sure) to combine all my fiber arts to make some amazing items.. this is why I knit...


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just imagine giving someone a gift of a 6 pack of socks or a pair of homemade socks. What would you rather receive? What does the six pack of socks say compared to what the hand knit socks say? Besides,hand knit socks the keep your feet so much cozier. It like giving someone a hug. They make you feel warm all over.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never knit socks, but I see the patterns and all the pretty yarns for socks and I think it just looks "fun!"

After I finish my projects in the works I'm going to get it a try, life is short, go for it!


----------



## CathLaBath (Mar 26, 2013)

While I think all knitted items are works of art, there is just something extra special to me about hand knitted socks! I often think they should be framed and hung on a wall for everyone to admire! But then I wouldn't be able to wear them on my feet! They are beautiful, comfortable, warm, and last and last and last and make me happy and proud whenever I make a pair!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

jobailey said:


> I have never knit socks, but I see the patterns and all the pretty yarns for socks and I think it just looks "fun!"
> 
> After I finish my projects in the works I'm going to get it a try, life is short, go for it!


Make it easy on yourself for the first pair: Use Worsted Weight yarn...your socks will work up faster, the structure will be easier to follow and the stitches will be larger and not so fiddly.
Be patient with yourself and the needles and after the first inch or so, things will settle down. and have fun!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Catarry said:


> Make it easy on yourself for the first pair: Use Worsted Weight yarn...your socks will work up faster, the structure will be easier to follow and the stitches will be larger and not so fiddly.
> Be patient with yourself and the needles and after the first inch or so, things will settle down. and have fun!


Thank you very much for the advice! I'll do it!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

I am knitting socks as I want to learn how to knit with 4 needles, where I go to knit and knitter they are helping me, I am feeling very proud of myself that I am learning something new. If they never get worn I have sense of achievement that I have learnt something at 62yrs&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just started my first pair of socks. Right now, it's about the challenge & the curiosity - what kind of finished product will I get? What will they be like? 
I will say one thing against store-bought socks: except in very unusual cases, they are very BORING! I'm knitting my new socks in Patons Kroy sock yarn which is a combination of blue, green, and grey. I don't have anything like that in my sock drawer.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Why? Because I can and want to. As far as buying socks, I can do that also, but I get a tremendous amount of satisfaction seeing the finished project I MADE, and not bought in a store.
My family has loved every pair and the grandchildren only want more.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Number one reason -- they are fun! both to knit and to wear! 
Another Number one reason -- they fit!
Still another Number one reason -- they wear forever! 

Plus you must compare them to something like Smart Wool or other pricy socks, not to inexpensive socks that come in packs! I know from good experience that they way outlast Smart Wool -- maybe by ten times --


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, so what is the very easiest sock pattern to start off with for someone who has no local yarn shop or a knitter friend to help?


----------



## ShirleeG (Dec 17, 2012)

Another reason is that they don't cut off the circulation in your legs like the tight store bought ones. Also love knitting them. First was excited with seeing the self striping yarns work up and am now trying different stitches with more exotic yarns.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I love my knitted socks. They last and are soo comfortable. I knit my first pair over 8 years ago and they are still in one piece.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I would get the book that teaches toe up two at a time on circular needles. You knit two at a time and once done you have a pair. easy peasy.


----------



## Babette Accorti (Aug 5, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


LOL, my feelings exactly on all I do.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yankee makes a great vanilla pattern, that is the one I used when I started, easy to understand and well written


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a question most everyone asked at one time. Knitting socks is a little of a challenge, they are easy to take in the car, Dr. office etc. You can buy yarn that you would not find in a bought sock.

If you only knit what you can knit cheaper than buy, you don't knit too much. Between the time it takes to knit and the cost of yarn, I don't think I've knit anything I could not buy cheaper and even if I bought it as a nice store and not a discount store.

There's nothing like putting on a nice, soft, warm pair of alpaca/wool socks. Oh there is something nicer, being able to say "I made them myself" when you get compliments.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


This is exactly what came to my mind as well.


----------



## Babette Accorti (Aug 5, 2012)

ShirleeG said:


> Another reason is that they don't cut off the circulation in your legs like the tight store bought ones. Also love knitting them. First was excited with seeing the self striping yarns work up and am now trying different stitches with more exotic yarns.


Yarn over bind off is really good for the top of socks if you are doing a toe up pattern. If starting at the top a German twist cast on is great for that stretchy edge. With memory of where it came from.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I knit socks because I have nerve damage in one foot. The seam on store bought socks irritates this. My hand knit socks are seamless so no problem. It is also fun to watch them take shape whether they are knit from the toe up or top down.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I love them because they are so stinking portable. When i am at church, a conference or a grandchilds event I can whip them out of my purse (usually can fit in a freezer zip lock bag) and presto have something to keep my hands busy. and you can do it on a plane. Yeah. Great way to keep busy and fill time when you have to sit.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I have only made one pair of socks. They were to have been a gift for a granddaughter but they came out kind of wonky so I kept them to wear myself. I have never worn socks that are so comfortable! I am now trying to knit a pair for my son who has a badly damaged foot from a motorcycle accident. He has to wear heavy socks to cushion his foot and I know he would appreciate the comfort of the hand made socks-if only I could figure out that w & t sequence!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I dont know of any socks that will last like hand made ones, or fit as well.
> 
> You can buy a sweater far cheaper at the store too, so why knit at all?


Because I'm worth it.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

for the challenge, and the joy in seeing something you made that everyone else wishes they had. You design, you make you love it. That simple. It is the joy of knitting itself.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

ok that was funny, simply and to the point.


----------



## janecurrah (Mar 3, 2013)

I hate seams over the toes in shop-bought socks - they rub and blister my feet, so home made socks which have no seams are just incredibly comfortable. they are fun to make too


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I knit my own socks because its a thrill to turn the heel. A lot of people act as if this part of sock creation is difficult or to be feared. It's my favorite part, you just have to pay attention. 
I love the feel. Never got that comfortable, cozy feeling with store bought socks. 
As others have said, when I initially started sock knitting it was the challenge that intrigued me and then it was because I CAN. 
I always look for sales and my husband says they are worth every penny!


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

In all likelihood all handmade socks cost far more in time, money, and effort (especially the wool & cashmere ones I like); but when you see someone you care for put them on and know they were made with love just for them there's nothing like it!


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I love knitting socks because they are interesting to knit. I make "stay-up" knee socks for all of my family who live in the cold northern states and they all love to wear them because there is nothing in stores like them. They also like warm slippers which I knit for them.
Phyllis


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

I make my own socks because they are fun to wear and WAY more comfortable than the "cheap" socks in a package. I normally wear them with clogs, so that the wonderful colors can be seen. The tops of the homemade socks DON'T cut into your legs. They are a small project and can be put in your purse to grab for something to do while waiting. They are time consuming; it takes about 40 hours to make a pair of socks, at least. I've used many patterns, but my all time favorite is one from Ravelry that is FREE.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jaywalker

The first picture with the black toeless heels is a "bit much"; disregard that. The socks only have a 2 row pattern, so it is easy to know where you are. They end up having a diagonal stripe that is very flattering to any foot. Some of my favorite socks are ones that I make from leftovers and I do a few rows from each leftover yarn before switching to a different leftover. I get compliments even from total strangers.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I used to hate the heel part but now I love it because most of the sock is knit knit knit and the heel is a change and a wake up. I really like the heel and gusset on my toe ups. First time I did it, I thought I missed something because it was so much easier than the top down ones. The hardest part of both toe up and top down for me is the toe. The kitchener on top down is a challenge and the cast on for toe up is also a challenge. Not hard just that you have to pay attention.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My knitted socks are a pleasure to make and fit me better than the cotton ones you buy at the store. They do not leave lint in my dryer. Even if I make a pair from a pattern they are still one of a kind set. Pleasure is the best reason.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I quite like the fact that my socks don't match. Makes it a bit more interesting when I'm wearing them. No two the same


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok my grandchildren would say you are totally in style. Socks should not match exactly. In fact one granddaughter in Michigan and one in Oklahoma actually buy two pair of socks at a time and swap them so that they both have the same mismatched socks. Quite funny and totally in style today.  funny girls. they then take pictures and send them to each other when they get their socks in the mail.b So it is ok if the socks don't match. Our mothers would have loved that then there wouldn't have been a sock basket. no need to match them up. hahaha


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I made top down socks for years but now I only made toe up ones and I use Wilma's Waffle sock pattern but I don't do the waffle because I prefer plain for striped socks but the waffle pattern is very easy for a beginner sock knitter to do. Free pattern of Wilma's is here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waffle-stitch-toe-up-socks-by-wilma


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

doris bergemann said:


> I keep wanting to try, and after all of the answers to knitting socks I think am brave enough to give them a try. I have to fiish a cancer shawl foir when I go to New Orleans. Then it is sock time. Now the big question is gettinbg a pattern, and the right size. I know you girls will HELP ME to find the right size, and needles. Thanks in advanceDoris from Poy Sippi Wi. and still kicking.


On Our Workshop page, Darowil taught a class recently on toe up knitted simple basic socks. You can still follow the tutorial, and pm her with questions or problems. Then there's the cloverleaf pattern sock workshop, and I understand a cable socks workshop is coming up All the info on yarns and needles is in the workshop


----------



## InnaT (Mar 20, 2013)

I make my socks from chiengora - a dog-fur yarn I spin. Yes, cost of the final product is "astronomical" even if you price your work at a mere $5 per hour. And mind you - I'm a very experienced and fast knitter. So - 6-8 hours to make a yarn, another 5-8 hours for a pair of socks - you're looking at $60 socks easily! Why to do it? Many reasons: first - they look absolutely unique - with that huge HALO - alomost like wearing a beautiful and soft fur. Second - they're so cozy - I'm yet to find anything comparable in the store. Third - they have therapeutic qualities that none of your store-bought socks can ever boast - these are BREATHABLE, super-warm, provide a micro-massage due to a special qualities of dog fur (a mixture of fluffy undercoat and a little bit of guard hair) - they alleviate or eliminate completely any arthritic pain. Elderly people are often affected by bad circulation, diabetis-related skin conditions, cold extremeties and muscle cramps - dog-fur socks are an excellent cozy helper with all these conditions! So, it's no wonder I have a long list of clients around X-mas time willing to pay $95 - $150 for a pair (depending on size and height of the leg needed).


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


I enjoy knitting, and as others have said, you can make socks, and other garments, to fit your own measurements, and in whatever colors and patterns you like. They make great gifts too. You can't do that with storebought socks and clothing.

I have another reason too. Should we finally manage to blow ourselves up, and I am one of the survivors, knitting will suddenly become a very necessary skill for clothing with warmth and comfort. And while I cannot spin or make yarn, I figure I can always find a spinner and offer to knit her things if she is willing to trade me the yarn to do it with, plus some for myself! *LOL*


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't imagine wearing"store bought" socks anymore. Wool is warm and also breathes. My socks wear like iron,look nice and I love each and every pair.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Gotta do it.............because we can!!!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

My feet are tender and have bunions. I can knit a bunion gusset into my socks so there is no pressure on that sore point at all. I can also use a sport or worsted weight yarn to provide cushioning on the soles.
My husband's feet tend to be cold and he can't stand anything tight around his ankles. I can make socks from wool or a wool blend that warm him, and can work a rib that is comfortable for him and doesn't slide down his leg.
I have no trouble giving socks away to friends and relatives who already have too much stuff. I can make the color they want and work the sock to their shoe size. At the store, you can only find small, medium, and large. 
I can also reinforce the areas that are most prone to wear. 
Socks are easy. I can knit them while watching movies, while riding in the car, waiting for medical appointments, etc.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure where you are in the world, but here in the US... you can buy a knitted sweater, hat, mittens, etc. MUCH cheaper than you can knit any of those.

I don't knit because it is money-saving. I knit because it is a hobby that I enjoy. Unlike Golf or playing cards.... I can take it with me where ever I go and unlike spending hours on a golf course... I am here, at home with my family and I get a nice gift (a finished object) every few days!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

burgher said:


> I made top down socks for years but now I only made toe up ones and I use Wilma's Waffle sock pattern but I don't do the waffle because I prefer plain for striped socks but the waffle pattern is very easy for a beginner sock knitter to do. Free pattern of Wilma's is here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waffle-stitch-toe-up-socks-by-wilma


These are gonna be the next socks I make!


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

Its fun knitting sox, they always feel super and warm and I don't wear anything but knitted wool or blends here in the Maine winters. Family members who receive them as gifts also appreciate hand - made sox as well as mittens, scarves n caps. Also knitting is a form of relaxation for me, and creative art. Sometimes it's challenging but I feel SO GOOD when I succeed at whatever was difficult to complete

Isay "ditto" to comments made above.. plus I'm glad to have found this web site!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


Not only because I can but because everyone I knit them for cherishes them. :thumbup: I started knitting socks for my hubby because he became diabetic and the diabetic socks were $16 a pair. His feet are always cold because of neuropathy issues and his doctor asked if I knitted. When I told him I did, he said "knit his socks". I buy washable wools and they wear well, are a "custom" fit, and they last an average of 2-3 years. I reinforce the toes and heels. I also knit socks for myself and my daughter. After my inquiry here about re-sizing the cuffs because my hubby's ankles swell, I made him a pair of toe-ups and they are wonderful. Took me just about the same time as knitting cuff down socks. And, yes, I can whip out a pair in a day or so. Not bragging, socks just go fast. :lol:


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Having knit over a 100 pairs now I will say I love it and will keep on doing more. I have a small foot and commercial socks don't fit very well. This way I have socks to fit every direction.  Just made my baby sis a pair. Her first ever fitted socks. She loves them!! by the way, I do all mine on double points.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW. impressive that you can knit so fast! what size needles do you use for his sox? I have a neuropathy problem from my Guillain-Barre Syndrome and have to wear support stockings. I see on this forum topic earlier that someone used nylon yarn for support. Have you done that with his sox? Just curious how they would compare to the expensive ones I have to wear. I might have to try that next!



yarncrazy102 said:


> Not only because I can but because everyone I knit them for cherishes them. :thumbup: I started knitting socks for my hubby because he became diabetic and the diabetic socks were $16 a pair. His feet are always cold because of neuropathy issues and his doctor asked if I knitted. When I told him I did, he said "knit his socks". I buy washable wools and they wear well, are a "custom" fit, and they last an average of 2-3 years. I reinforce the toes and heels. I also knit socks for myself and my daughter. After my inquiry here about re-sizing the cuffs because my hubby's ankles swell, I made him a pair of toe-ups and they are wonderful. Took me just about the same time as knitting cuff down socks. And, yes, I can whip out a pair in a day or so. Not bragging, socks just go fast. :lol:


----------



## francescaray (Feb 27, 2013)

Princess,
If you knit a pair of top down socks, you've learned all of the techniques needed in knitting a sweater. And such a great result you'll have from the learning.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

All my socks are done on dpns. I just can't get the hang of any other form of doing them. All those gadgets were bought and then given away.  I guess I'll stick to what I know. :roll:


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

All my socks are done on dpns. I just can't get the hang of any other form of doing them. All those gadgets were bought and then given away.  I guess I'll stick to what I know. :roll:

Nothing like double-clicking! :roll:


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

They are the perfect gift. After a certain age you have just about every thing you need, but who doesn't need socks? They are soul food for the feet. Or is that sole food?


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


I like handknitted socks because they keep my feet warmer, fit better without being binding. The cost is not a concern as they wear well and I like them so much better than commercially made ones.


----------



## Audrey Jeanne (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with Chickie....... Why knit at all if you're looking for "cheap"..... Everything I knit costs way more than "store-bought"....... Handmade socks are wonderful...... Not to mention a small, convenient portable project . I,ve knit at least 20 pr....For my family.... They LUV them and always ask for more....They are a fun project... You should try knitting a pair ---- just once.... Then decide yes or no.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

To buy a pair of socks equivalent to a pair of hand knitted socks, you would have to pay about $20. (for all wool machine washable socks - which are a delight to wear and which are really nice and warm)


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

knitwitconnie said:


> WOW. impressive that you can knit so fast! what size needles do you use for his sox? I have a neuropathy problem from my Guillain-Barre Syndrome and have to wear support stockings. I see on this forum topic earlier that someone used nylon yarn for support. Have you done that with his sox? Just curious how they would compare to the expensive ones I have to wear. I might have to try that next!


I add elastic thread to his socks by knitting it directing into the sock but I've only used it on a few of the pairs as it's very expensive. I double strand it and only use it on the foot, heel, and lower part of the cuff. I also add reinforcing yarn thread on the bottom of the heel and the toe. His kidney specialist doesn't want his feet "bound up". His circulation is good, so he only needs slight support. The doc changed his meds and his edema has greatly decreased. :thumbup: These socks may not be inexpensive to make BUT they are custom, his feet are kept warm, and provide a bit more cushion than other socks.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I knit fast because I've little "sit" time. I'm sure others can relate. :lol: I have slowed down. There was a time when I could knit a sweater vest - simple pattern - in a week. Now, it gets done when it gets done. :roll:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Yeah, but it's not as much fun as playing the "what'll it be this time?" game!
> 
> I know I'm in my own little world. But it's okay, they know me here!


:~D!!! I think I know what you mean!


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Because I enjoy knitting them!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

I knit my first pair of socks last fall just to see if I could do it-and it was easy. So I purchased some wool-ease yarn since someone on this board said it worked like DK and Jo-Ann's had it, and I knit another pair and put them on my feet. I could hardly take them off to wash them they were so warm and comfortable. I've knit more pairs and I love them; now to get some yarn for spring socks.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have two 50 g balls of Cascade Yarns 98.3% cotton 1.7% elastic yarn with needle recommendation of 4.5 Do you know if this would work for sox? And, if this would be a worsted weight? Just curious. Thanks.



yarncrazy102 said:


> I add elastic thread to his socks by knitting it directing into the sock but I've only used it on a few of the pairs as it's very expensive. I double strand it and only use it on the foot, heel, and lower part of the cuff. I also add reinforcing yarn thread on the bottom of the heel and the toe. His kidney specialist doesn't want his feet "bound up". His circulation is good, so he only needs slight support. The doc changed his meds and his edema has greatly decreased. :thumbup: These socks may not be inexpensive to make BUT they are custom, his feet are kept warm, and provide a bit more cushion than other socks.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know about others, but I knit because I love it! Socks or whatever.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

RenateS said:


> I have a button on my knitting bag that says "Yes I know I can buy socks at Walmart for 2 bucks." Last year I knit over 40 pairs of socks, with 30 pairs going to an orphanage in Kazakhstan where the temperature gets to -40 F in winter. No pair was alike. Some had complicated patterns and some had simpler ones. The rest are worn by one of my daughters and myself. I think this year I will send the whole kit and kaboodle to Kazakhstan since I have enough socks hanging around the house, but then you never know. A pair or two may just sneak into our sock drawer. I originally learned to knit socks because you couldn't buy any; these were usually made from repurposed yarn and the stockings my grandmother knit me were scratchy. So I take particular pleasure in knitting with colorful, soft yarns. On top of that my youngest daughter loves to dye yarn. The colors are wonderful in our dreary Michigan winters.


Dreary Michigan winters, even only in pictures, is enough to convince anyone to knit colorful socks. Those of us who live here crave any color but gray; we get enough of that looking out the window :~).


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


In a similar vein, you could ask, "Why make your own meals, when you can get an inexpensive burger, fries and drink from a "Value Menu", or hot dog and soda for $1.50 at a local wholesale store?" The meals might cost less than making a meal at home, but for many of the reasons stated by others, we enjoy home cooked meals AND handmade socks, and a variety of other handmade items. Sometimes money is not our only consideration.


----------



## InnaT (Mar 20, 2013)

flitri said:


> Give 4 ply baby wool a go, Mum and i knitted my son's socks for him and we only used 4 ply wool. You can get special sock wool at the wool shops but it is more expensive.


Wow, flitri - you ought to try to make socks from the dog-fur yarn - especially, since you have this border colli! Brush him often and save this fur until you have about... full paper bag - like the one they use in stores, very loosely packed. Next - spin the yarn or find someone to spin for you. Once you have those Chiengora socks you won't want to wear any other type! At least not lounging, around the house, or even in bed on those specially cold winter nights! Yeah... wonderful way to save on your heating bill


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I knit anything for several reasons: I love to keep my hands busy. But the most important reason I knit anything is I can finally have something that actually fits me. Knitting socks is an exercise in being an individual with a finished project that fits, wears better than any store bought socks and pride in being able to do something that at a different time in history was a necessity. The last batch of store bought socks looked great. They were from a nationally known company... made in a foreign country and lasted less than 3 months before they were out of shape and actually getting holes in them. I have hand knit socks that have been worn for over 5 years. And I can pick the stitch pattern to please me and my sensibilities. For fit, store bought has never been an option for me when it comes to sleeve length on garments. I inherited my father's long arms and a regular long sleeve on a shirt or sweater is always at least 4 inches too short.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

I also wondered why so many people on here knit socks, so I knit a pair, machine knit with some hand knit repairs so they don't look very flash.
I wore them at the weekend cos it got cold in the morning and now I know the answer. They are soft and warm and I hardly feel I'm wearing them, they are so comfy.
I will make more cos I love socks, and now I can have any colour I want and patterns.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Sock people are like dog people, you either get it or you don't! I'm both.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

How about "Because I want to"!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

doris bergemann said:


> I keep wanting to try, and after all of the answers to knitting socks I think am brave enough to give them a try. I have to fiish a cancer shawl foir when I go to New Orleans. Then it is sock time. Now the big question is gettinbg a pattern, and the right size. I know you girls will HELP ME to find the right size, and needles. Thanks in advanceDoris from Poy Sippi Wi. and still kicking.


Look on Ravelry for "toe up raggi socks" it is a pretty easy pattern done on size 5 needles with a dk or sport weight yarn, which is an easier way to start than using fingering yarn and size 2 or 3 needles. Once you get that down...it is easy to go from there and knit many socks based on what you learned from the Raggi pattern. 
You will want to check out YouTube for videos for magic loop and two at a time sock knitting. When you can both socks at the same time...it all becomes even easier. 
Good luck and have fun. 
Jane


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> How about "Because I want to"!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I might try knitting socks, but feel no compunction to knit them.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like some of these answers....."Because I can"...LOL but true. The same goes for almost any knitted project unless you find a really good deal on yarn.....it is called " the love of knitting".


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I've now made at least 40 pairs of socks over the past few years, mostly socks for me, but probably a dozen pairs for others (once I've taken measurements). 
Why knit socks? A good-fitting sock, in the color(s) you want and the yarn you like....how could you buy that in a store?
Plus, a sock on needles is so portable. (I love using double-pointed needles, especially "cubics".)


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I knit socks because I can.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

It sounded like it would be fun. My daughter gave me a gift certificate for Hobby Lobby for my birthday. I used it to buy a sock loom. The other night she told her MIL that I'm making them. MIL was impressed! I was really surprised.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Why? Because I can, they fit where store bought don't, they are unique, and my dad's diabetic dr. said if I knit them for him, we didn't have to buy special socks that wear out within a few weeks and are way more expensive. Out of all the socks I've knit, over 50 pr., only two have worn out in the last 12 years. One pr of dad's and one pr of DSIL's. And that's because they would wear them, wash them, and put them right back on. I am still wearing the very first pair I made for myself 12 years ago. If I figure wearing them once a week,(4 times a month) for 5 months, for 12 years+ approximately 360 wearings for that one pair, it works out to about 5.5 cents per wearing. Now that's what I call value! And yes, I paid about $20 for the yarn for them. 

Bombshellknits, where do you live in OH if I may ask? I am sitting 30 west of Cleveland with snow on the ground. Either you are VERY warm blooded, or like my daughter, just plain hates to wear ANYTHING, including shoes, on your feet! LOL! If she wears socks, it's one of the 5 pair I've knitted for her, no store bought. She just doesn't like anything on her feet. 

Knitwitconnie, I also start both at the same time on seperate 40" size 2 magic loop. I weigh my skein on the kitchen scale, wind it into two balls, and match my ends. Then I cast on both socks and do a few rounds on each. Both are started, and worked on alternately, tension stays about the same for both, and both are finished almost the same time. No second sock syndrome! And even if I only get a few inches finished on the second sock, it's still started, so it isn't as hard to get going on it, as it is for me to have to completely start the second sock.

My favorite pattern is Ann Norling's Basic Adult Sock Pattern, given in 3 weights of yarn. 

If you are new to sock knitting, try making a baby sock first. It goes quickly, and you learn the same techniques. Use some scrap baby yarn, and the same size needles you would for that yarn. It doesn't matter what size they come out. It's a learning experience. After you know if you like knitting socks, then you can invest in sock yarn and the needles you need, and a pattern. No big investment just to find out you hate making socks and have spent a lot of money for nothing. If you can knit a sweater, you can knit socks. Don't over think it, just do it, as my DB would say! Don't read anything into the pattern, just do what it says when it says. For the heel cup when it says to turn your work mid row, do just that, no special technique, just turn your work, pretending you are at the end of the row, and go back to where you are supposed to do it again. 

Tami


----------



## Lkim39 (Mar 26, 2013)

I knit my own socks for several reasons: I'm a quilter and using dbl pointed needles uses other hand muscles; I love the way they feel on my feet; it is a portable project ; I always have something to keep my hands busy; and I find the variety of sock yarn irresistible.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

When was knitting ever about money?


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

calliana said:


> Im going to try knitting a pair as soon as i get a pair of circular needles that are long enough. But where do you get your yarn for it to only be 3.99? The cheapest i can find is about 8 dollars.


Check out Knit Picks, also Ice Yarns, also Elann tho they don't always have sock/fingering weight


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

You can buy everything cheaper than knitting it yourself. Socks, hats, sweaters, blankets, scarves, but that's not what it's about. It's all about the JOY of doing it for yourself or others. Hand knitted everything just feels yummy.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> All of the above! Give them a try and see what you think.


Ditto, you just have to try it.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have made my first pair of socks and I want to make more. I am a diabetic and the "no seams" are great for my tender feet. I want to learn the "Toe UP, method as the Top Down I didn't do to good with the "Kitchener Stitch". The girls at our "Knit shop" helped me and in fact I am wearing them now. :thumbup:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

One of the questions for all of life....why anything?!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I have not knit any socks yet, on my to do list. Like anything else I would knit them because I enjoy the process of picking out the yarn, etc. and making them. I could buy anything a lot cheaper at WalMart, but would it last.


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

No yarn shops in your area? Have you tried on line. JoAnn's has coupons on line, some 50% off. I haven't done an extensive yarn search on line but I suspect there are several that would have good prices on yarns. Happy hunting!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I just love hand made socks, whether I have made them or someone else. The height of luxury


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Tami Ohio.. if you are knitting two at a time... why not put them both on the same 40" circular. That way you really are working them both at the same time and they are both finished at the same time and tension is exactly the same. Youtube has videos for working them two at a time. With Magic Loop it is so easy.
Jane


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Sockit2me, those are some beautiful socks!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They're fun to knit, they look great, they fit better than store-bought socks, and there are so many wonderful patterns and yarn blends out there for sock yarns. They're also a very portable project that you can take anywhere. And when knitting in public, one looks so mysterious knitting socks, either when one uses double-pointed needles or circular needles.

Hazel


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

Not only do I enjoy knitting my own socks, they wear so much better than store-bought socks. I can knit a pair to go with all of my color combinations. Also, it is an easy project to take along anywhere. They make great gifts, too.


----------



## InnaT (Mar 20, 2013)

I knit my, because they're unique, super-warm, super-comfy -beat any store-bought pair and they're from Chiengora - means they're therapeutic - help with diabetis-related skin conditions, poor circulation, cold extremeties, arthritis pain and... plain save me quite a bit on heating bill - nothing from the store can be as warm as dog-fur-yarn socks!


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


👏 👏 👏 👏


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

JTM, I have tried, tho not very hard! I do a lot of my sock knitting in the car while DH drives. I find I get the yarn very tangled. And then I HAVE to carry both balls of yarn with me, whether I want to or not. If I do them seperately, want to take them with me, but don't have room for all of it, I can still take one with me. I do need to try it again tho. I currently have two pair done top down to the heel, heel is turned on one sock and past the gusset. I had started a pair for me before Christmas, before I HAD to get stuff done for Christmas, birthday, and baby shower. When we went to a weekend bluegrass music festival a week and a half ago, I started another pair to take with me, cause I couldn't find the other pair that was started! But now it won't be long before I have two new pair of socks. Of course I have now found the other pair! Or I could have one new pair on my feet right now. I would have finished them at the festival. LOL! I am soooo disorganized!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Caution to all those that have not started to knit socks. It does not matter who you give a pair to, every one quickly jumps on the next pair of socks list!


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

As with all us knitters it isn't the price that motivates us to knit something it's quality, and heart. I have a pair of knitted socks that I made 9 years ago. I wear them once a week (sometimes twice) and they have yet to spring a hole. In that time I have gone through so many bought socks that the money wasted could have been better spent on the yarn to make more socks. Which is now what I do. No more bought socks for me!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel like I won a major sporting event or contest when I find sock yarn for less than 2 dollars a skein!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Tami_Ohio
Try knitting the socks toe up... no gusset with a short row heel... fast and easy. I do get my yarn twisted when knitting two at a time...with two balls/skeins of yarn...just every now and then I have to grab each yarn ball bring my hands up to where it starts to twist and lift and separate my hands... with the points tucked into the socks and magically the work will spin and spin to undo all those twists I put in because I always seem to turn my work in the same direction. Once the spinning stops...everything is right again and ready for me to go back to twisting it right back up again. 

Last night while turning the heel on my latest pair of socks...I tried something that I had only read about before. I got brave and tried doing the purl stitches on the short rows without turning the work. Still had my socks in the knit position...and worked those purl stitches just as I would have if I had turned it. WOW... no twists on those rows. Only did that on the decrease rows...not brave enough to try when I was knitting the unworked stitches back in though. ... old dog has at least started to learn the new trick.

Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

LunaDragon said:


> Caution to all those that have not started to knit socks. It does not matter who you give a pair to, every one quickly jumps on the next pair of socks list!


Not only do those who have received socks want more...sock knitting (for me at least) seems to be addictive. I am working on a pair now that is most likely my 40th pair since July 1, 2012
Jane


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

knee highs and poor boy sweaters. ahhh, takes me back a few years.
remember them fondly.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I have to admit that even tho I've been knitting for 50 years, off and on of course, I have yet to try knitting socks. I've made tons of difficult patterns, yet knitting socks intimidates me, for some weird reason.


----------



## Woolly Kiwi (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi - I knit my own socks purely because I like knitting little things. They are easy to carry around and pull out to do a few rows when you have a free 10mins or so. AND I look so clever with my 4 or 5 needles whizzing around!!! AND gorgeous hand-dyed sock wool here in New Zealand.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


Ditto!


----------



## Judy50 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am hooked on kniting socks. I can finish a pair in. Reasonable time, I love the colors of the sock yarn. I can knit my family something they can not buy themselves, as there is Love in every stitch.

I knt to relax and it feels so good to complete a project.

Kniting is great theropy!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

caat said:


> I have to admit that even tho I've been knitting for 50 years, off and on of course, I have yet to try knitting socks. I've made tons of difficult patterns, yet knitting socks intimidates me, for some weird reason.


Ravelry has a free pattern for "Toe Up Raggi Socks" that is so easy. I felt as you do...didn't want to knit on small needles or with skinny yarn. Only knit scarves or fair isle sweaters in the round. Easy, mindless knitting ... was my motto. Then found the pattern mentioned above and it called for a medium weight yarn and size 5 needle... and it uses Magic Loop (videos available just Google it) We were going on a motorhome trip and thought that would be the perfect time to try. First sock done...a bit big... ripped it all out... because I had since seen a way to do two at a time ... toe up. Started two at a time and finished both and they fit fine after adjusting the pattern to fit my yarn. That pattern gave me the basics within six months I had long before shifted to size 2 or 3 needles and fingering weight yarn and had finished something in the neighborhood of 30 pairs of socks.
Another pattern also found on Ravelry is the "Life style toe up socks" .. I use the heel from that pattern all the time now. Crew type socks are made to fit my feet...or slightly larger for friends whose feet are the next size up...without even looking at pattern anymore. Only thing I look to pattern for is if doing different design on basic sock.
I admit... I have an addiction to sock knitting... now up to over 40 pairs done. Knee socks, cabled socks, even slightly lacy socks as well as simple crew type socks... I just can't seem to stop knitting them. Good thing too, because I now have a HUGE stash of fingering weight yarn just perfect for sock knitting... and all the perfect interchangeable needles ideal for that purpose.

Jane (the sock knitting addict)


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I knit my own socks because the store bought one don't fit. I've got a foot like a duck very narrow heel and high wide in-step. Besides I love to watch the self stripping yarn do its thing, and they wear like iron.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


 :thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

PrincessDi514 said:


> I've never been brave enough to try knitting socks, though I did just branch out of my comfort zone and started a sweater. Seeing all these posts makes me want to try. Who knows, I may fall in love


There is a GREAT selection of books on Amazon.com to learn to knit socks.... toe up or top down, or two together, and even a specific one addressed to the "beginning sock knitter"...... To even BEGIN to knit ANYTHING, you have to be SMART......  So, now, BEING SMART and all, as we all are, you can figure it out, and learn to knit socks! Not perfect socks in the beginning, but the blessing...THEY ARE IN YOUR SHOES, so what does it matter, and WARM matters! And, you do a few,(keep the mistakes for yourself), and then YOU GET GOOD! I have ordered some sock books, and I am going to knit socks!  Of course I CAN!  So, to all my fellow very smart and artistic knitters.... give it a go!  It is worth it!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


I didn't know you could knit anything for cheaper than it costs in a store!  Everything I make ALWAYS ends up more expensive. I knit as a stress-reducing hobby and because I love it.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

grandmaKrc said:


> Knitting is my "therapy" - socks is an outlet. Many family and friends love receiving socks. I have made several pairs for my minister - and he is known to take his shoes off in meeting and show them off. I wouldn't make them as a gift to someone who wouldn't wear them. I have about 12 nieces and nephews (who are adults) who are often suggesting them a hint for a gift. I never look at the cost of knitting - therapy would cost me a great deal more.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, Doris, your post is interesting. What is a Cancer shawl? And I am curious about the reason that kind of garment will be appropriate when going to New Orleans?

About socks: I once had a friend who knitted argyle socks for her husband, just because he loved to wear them. Watching her do that, during lunch hours at the office where we worked really intrigued me. I had not been doing any hand work at that time.

Later my son was in the US Coast Guard, stationed all over, from Newfoundland Ice patrols, to Florida, to South America doing undercover observation with the DEA, then to Alaska. He was an avid outdoorsman and hunter. I learned to make warm wool socks just to please him, then for his three boys.

About this time, I began to suffer arthritis, and cold feet, so made some lovely wool socks for myself. What a good decision that was! I love my old house, but it is old, and a bit drafty on the windy winter days here in North Texas. I now have a wardrobe of nice warm wool socks that I depend on. 
Then my daughter decided to do more walking, here in town, so I knitted her worsted weight knee socks. Currently I am mending them where her toenails wore through the ends. It is so easy to rip out the toe section, and simply knit a new toe section. And she suffers cold legs at night, so there are knee warmers that really come in handy, made sort of like the top part of socks.

Later my teen granddaughter loved brightly colored socks, and if they did not match, that was COOL! So I learned to knit wool socks in fingering self-striping yarn, and was so pleased with them as well as the fingerless gloves that matched them.

When I first began making socks, I ordered a pattern that is still my standby, even though I have many other on hand. That first one is :
Basic Adult Socks by AnnNorling. The designer is DeridreWallace. It called pattern Number 12.

If you Google it, it is usually sold for about $5.00 to $7.00. It is just one page, front and back. It has instructions for three weights of yarn, Fingering, DK/Sport and Worsted. And instructions for several different styles.

Mine came in a clear plastic sleeve, with ringholes for placing in a notebook. Very handy, and well worth the price.

I have also found a free sock pattern online for the American Girl doll! That is fun,especially on DPNs.

Happy sock knitting.

PS. BTW. the issue of price is no longer a factor, since I learned to shop for yarn online. Also, the quality,versatility, and pleasure of making such a useful and mostly highly appreciated item, are important reasons to keep on knitting wool socks. 


doris bergemann said:


> I keep wanting to try, and after all of the answers to knitting socks I think am brave enough to give them a try. I have to fiish a cancer shawl foir when I go to New Orleans. Then it is sock time. Now the big question is gettinbg a pattern, and the right size. I know you girls will HELP ME to find the right size, and needles. Thanks in advanceDoris from Poy Sippi Wi. and still kicking.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cherylthompson said:


> I didn't know you could knit anything for cheaper than it costs in a store!  Everything I make ALWAYS ends up more expensive. I knit as a stress-reducing hobby and because I love it.


Yes, it IS almost always more expensive, especially when the materials are superior, the yarns more beautiful....than you can get store bought. And, if you search out garments of the same material, it might even be more expensive..... in the stores, hand-made items in expensive shops, are always more expensive.... it is a quality issue.....and the labor is yours and not mechanized. There are so many factors that you cannot buy in a mass produced sock, that make a hand-made one wonderful


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

The first time I ever knit a pair of socks I felt like I should receive an award : ) They are comfy, colorful and fit well. My daughter thought it was silly to knit socks until she moved north to colder climes. Now she appreciated how warm they are, too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

9ewes said:


> I knit my own socks because the store bought one don't fit. I've got a foot like a duck very narrow heel and high wide in-step. Besides I love to watch the self stripping yarn do its thing, and they wear like iron.


You and I could be charter members of our own "Duck-Foot" society :~D.


----------



## wendyarnold (Sep 23, 2011)

I knit socks for all the mentioned reasons-but I found a use for them that was unexpected. If I work out really hard I will get foot cramps in the middle of the night. NOTHING stopped them until my husband said put on a pair of your hand knit wool socks and see what happens. No more feet cramps. I can use store bought wool socks or fuzzy warm socks and they do not stop the feet cramps. My hand knitted wool sock do. Go figure!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? Because I can!


What other reason.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to make a lot of socks when I first got married (wanted to impress the husband, I guess) and made argyle ones and ones with designs in them. Maybe Ill try it again!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Well, first because I can. Second it's fun. Third it's mindless knitting. Fourth, the socks last forever. I have some nearly 11 years old and worn every week, year round.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think there is anything like knitted socks - comfort and durability. You can get great instructions from UTube -- and Michaels always has a 40% off coupon online to cover purchase of 1 regular priced item. Can't beat it - have fun.

Shelia
NC


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I think back long ago and remember that knitting something was cheaper than buying it, so I had a rationale to knit. Now that knitting is my greatest love, cost is no longer my focus. The fiber and the process of knitting is the experience.... To reduce cost, you could find nice yarn at a yard sale or charitable store OR recycle/reuse the yarn from an old sweater to repurpose it into socks. You and your feet will be so happy.


----------



## buttonlady (Dec 8, 2011)

Why not knit my own socks? I'm so proud of my unique creations when I get finished. And when I knit my husband socks I am proud of how excited he gets when I am close to getting them finished. And then he shows off my work to his friends. I am allways ready to get started on his next pair. Anybody can buy their socks. But when you can say "I made these" thats cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

They do hold up better. They are warmer and more comfortable.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

wendyarnold said:


> I knit socks for all the mentioned reasons-but I found a use for them that was unexpected. If I work out really hard I will get foot cramps in the middle of the night. NOTHING stopped them until my husband said put on a pair of your hand knit wool socks and see what happens. No more feet cramps. I can use store bought wool socks or fuzzy warm socks and they do not stop the feet cramps. My hand knitted wool sock do.Go figure!


WOW! I am going to make some! I dance a lot, and often on those nights, I get foot cramps, and they wake me up! I am going to try this! Interesting! They must retaing the warmth more evenly than store-bought! Hm-m-m-m-m! Thanks for this!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> I used to make a lot of socks when I first got married (wanted to impress the husband, I guess) and made argyle ones and ones with designs in them. Maybe Ill try it again!!


Yes! You have mastered the craft, so now you can have fun with the yarns available now!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Why knit anything? Cause you can. It's about the yarn and the fiber and the needles and the creating.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

thegrape said:


> Why knit anything? Cause you can. It's about the yarn and the fiber and the needles and the creating.


YES.....it is making something that is beautiful and useful, and so much better than you can buy! It is like "brain food", mastering something and learning something, and there is always something more you can know, invent, appreciate, master, and grow into. It is an Art Form.... "spirit food" highly creative, and gets more and more and more so! It is a life-love, and creates love, "emotional food"! And much more shared here everyday! There is so much of it here on this site!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Buy the yarn when on sale.They last longer then store bought one and are more comfortable.You have to try them to believe it.


----------



## xanthe (Feb 3, 2011)

Reasons for knitting socks:
1) I can
2) If I am knitting, I am not eating ( lost 166 lbs)
3) I am diabetic and need the socks to fit !!
4) I am successful!! I am working on pr number 446 as we converse!
5) it always starts conversations... sometimes bringing joyous tears to the eyes of a senior who has not seen sox knitted since their Bubbe did it for them as kids in the old country!!
6) it gives me the opportunity to teach other... 

Just a few reasons. There are many more but I want to finish this one tonight!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I taught myself how to knit socks because I always wanted to know how to knit them. I became "addicted" to knitting them and my 2 daughters & 2 grand kids got 3-4 pairs each for last Christmas. It's nothing like wearing a pair of hand knitted socks. They feel good on your feet and keep them warm. Not to mention all the beautiful sock yarn that's available too.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Knitting socks is my favorite thing to do. My family (and friends) keep asking for more. When you know the answer to your question, you will be knitting socks too.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

That's OK! We all have our preferences, and a few of us have compunctions!


sibergirl said:


> I might try knitting socks, but feel no compunction to knit them.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow! What a great selection of socks, beautiful! And I htink it is great that there is a fellow sock-knitter among is.

When I was young, about 10 yrs. old, we had a neighbor who was a school principal. He had been injured in a house fire when he was small, and while he was recuperating his Mom gave him some yarn and a crochet hook to help pass the time, and taught him how to do simple designs. He continued to do his handwork because it was such a peaceful, calming endeavor, and when he sold an item, he supported favorite charities.
He became an expert at making intricate table cloths, and other lovely items. He was such a lovely person.



sockit2me said:


> One of the questions for all of life....why anything?!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


I didn't know hand knit socks made with a good sock yarn were way better than store bought until I knit my own. Now I hate wearing store bought ones. Well worth the cost in my opinion.


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

I knit socks because they are quick, easy, and require little finishing. As you knit with self striping or patterned yarn, you get a little surprise with each round. What will they look like? I wear them all the time in the winter - around the house and in my boots, and when the toes wear out (about every 10 years) I unravel them, knit new toes with the leftover yarn, and have sox for another 10 years. They are so comfy.


----------



## stockingstitcher (Feb 24, 2013)

I started knitting argyle socks for my boy friend (later my husband) while in college in the '50s. They were a labor of love. They wore better than those bought in the store. Today I have a list of people who want me to knit a pair for them. With the beautiful yarns and hundreds of different designs why not? They are happy to receive them and knitting keeps me out of trouble....some times.


----------



## hedwig (Jul 25, 2012)

keep on knitting girls, its so theraputic, I love it, knitted socks are the best thing since sliced bread love hedwig


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I knit socks because I can't stop. 

I have tried, really I have. I have put the yarn and needles in the freezer and then sat on my hands shaking. I lasted about five hours, (four more than I thought I would), but then found myself crawling toward the freezer ... Those needles were so cold, but even that didn't stop me. 

I called my Pastor and asked if he knew of any SKA (Sock Knitters Anonymous) meetings I could go to. He was no help, but he did ask me to make him a pair in black wool. 

I tried tapering off, but once I felt that smooth needle and soft yarn, well one thing led to another and two weeks later .... you guessed it, knee socks.

My son is jealous. He just can't understand why he can't have his own room like the sock yarn does.

My husband is jealous. He says I stroke the yarn more than I ...... vacuum the carpet.

If I knew then what I know now, would I have tempted fate by knitting my first pair?

Hell yes lol.

Gigi


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

Calliana, I'm with YOU!! Certainly a waste of MY time and effort as is dish/face cloths. I'm allergic to working with yarns with even just 20% wool so no warmer and I have store socks that were given to me five or so years ago that are worn every winter, so don't tell me home knitted socks last longer. Only pair I ever knitted had a toe out in one season.


----------



## stockingstitcher (Feb 24, 2013)

What a hoot! I don't resist the temptation to knit...it's more fun just to give in. :-D


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW, in justover 24 hours, your original post has garnered 16 pages of posts. 
I guess socks are HOT! LOL

I've been away from knitting for over 30 years and started up again just 2 months ago. I never really knitted anything complicated originally but have taken off for the sky! Thanks to everyone here on KP, youTube videos, and free live lessons on anewstitchaday.com. I have learned double stitch, cables, Brioche stitch, and even was given a link to a basic lesson in knitting socks. Which, BTW, is stupendously helpful. I have just finish my first or a pair of grey wool socks. 
What everyone says about them is true. They are like a second skin, you don't even realize you have them on, and they are warm!
I'm using the 4 DPNs for them, I have begun a pair of mittens using 5 DPNs. I've learned to do the magic loop on circs and have generally learned about all kinds and versions of needles!
Sorry for rambling but I am so excited about knitting and love how easy socks are to make! GIFTS GIFTS GIFTS!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I knit socks because I can't stop.
> 
> I have tried, really I have. I have put the yarn and needles in the freezer and then sat on my hands shaking. I lasted about five hours, (four more than I thought I would), but then found myself crawling toward the freezer ... Those needles were so cold, but even that didn't stop me.
> 
> ...


You go, Gigi!!!!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I knit socks because I can't stop.
> 
> I have tried, really I have. I have put the yarn and needles in the freezer and then sat on my hands shaking. I lasted about five hours, (four more than I thought I would), but then found myself crawling toward the freezer ... Those needles were so cold, but even that didn't stop me.
> 
> ...


You found the perfect answer! I love it!! I'm an addicted sock knitter too. The ultimate take-anywhere project.

Denise G


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Lucas said:


> Calliana, I'm with YOU!! Certainly a waste of MY time and effort as is dish/face cloths. I'm allergic to working with yarns with even just 20% wool so no warmer and I have store socks that were given to me five or so years ago that are worn every winter, so don't tell me home knitted socks last longer. Only pair I ever knitted had a toe out in one season.


I pity your wretched life of no wool and no joy!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm with you. I made a pair of socks several years ago. Not worth the aggravation.


----------



## SylvesterL (Mar 21, 2011)

Recently there have been questions on the forum such as this one about knitting socks and one about knitting dishcloths. I feel that these questions are sort of put downs for those who knit various items. Everyone is entitled to knit whatever they want to knit, probably because they really enjoy doing so. Both of these items, socks and dishcloths, are very useful and much better than ones you can buy. Let's support everyone in their knitting and crocheting, whatever it is.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

the love of the fiber, the pride of wearing something you made. My kids brag that their mom made the socks everyone admires. Oh so worth it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

SylvesterL said:


> Recently there have been questions on the forum such as this one about knitting socks and one about knitting dishcloths. I feel that these questions are sort of put downs for those who knit various items. Everyone is entitled to knit whatever they want to knit, probably because they really enjoy doing so. Both of these items, socks and dishcloths, are very useful and much better than ones you can buy. Let's support everyone in their knitting and crocheting, whatever it is.


Here! Here! :thumbup:


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have narrow feet and I started socks to fill my winter shoes out.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I too insist that the socks match but I enjoy figuring out how to make that happen and I have succeeded in the pairs I have knit


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I just love knitting socks. In winter if it isn't raining (sometimes it doesn't rain in Oregon) I wear my hand knit socks with my Birkenstock sandals. Love to "show off" with my hand knit socks in various colors. 
I also enjoy the comments I get when knitting them...or wearing them.
Jane


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

This is something I really want to try. You sockknitters make it look so easy but to me it looks like the ulitmate challenge.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

calliana said:


> To buy enough yarn to knit a pair of socks costs a little more than a pack of six pair. When i make my own stuff its because its cheaper than buying it so whats your reason? Do they hold up that much better or is it a different reason? Please share, thanks!


I knit my own because the elastic in the ones from the store was making a red rash like mess of my legs right above the elastic.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I knew someone that decided they wanted to knit so bought a sock kit and knit a pair of socks not knowing they weren't the best thing to start with. They got the pattern, yarn and needles in the kit so just knit them.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

One reason I like to knit socks is the Fabric content of yarn that I can choose to work a pair of socks up with. .

Look at allot of the store bought socks fabric content. Too much synthetic material for me.

synthetic does not keep my feet warm in the cold months nor cool in the warmer months. 

Just one reason to knit your own.


----------



## Principal209 (Jun 19, 2012)

I had two dresser drawers which would explode hand knit socks out when I opened them. All my assistant principals loved their very warm socks, especially during soccer season. I haven't knit a pair, except for baby gifts, in a couple of years. Now you all have made me hear the song of the siren again. Going to visit my stash right now. P. S. Sock yarn makes great baby sweaters and other baby items and is just the right weight for the weather here deep in the south.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think the original writer of this post was criticizing anyone for making socks. I didn't read it that way. I thought it was just being curious as to why so many people liked to make them. When I first thought about making a pair of socks, I thought, "No way am I going to spend $8.50 (or more) for socks. I also thought, "no way am I going to use such tiny needles, it would take forever." So I asked a couple of sock makers and got a lot of comments that changed my mind. Now I'm making socks and I bought several tiny needles and settled on Magic Loop. I was hooked. I think it was a basic question of what are people's reasons to see if she could find some to motivate her to make a pair?? 
I thought it a fascinating subject as time went on and people had great ideas and feedback. Maybe it's just me, but that's what I got out of the first post and why I answered it in the first place.



SylvesterL said:


> Recently there have been questions on the forum such as this one about knitting socks and one about knitting dishcloths. I feel that these questions are sort of put downs for those who knit various items. Everyone is entitled to knit whatever they want to knit, probably because they really enjoy doing so. Both of these items, socks and dishcloths, are very useful and much better than ones you can buy. Let's support everyone in their knitting and crocheting, whatever it is.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, I got the Ann Norling pattern and will give it a try!


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, they fit so much better and I knit mine from my handspun and let them felt just a little and they are so warm. I have one pair that is 12 yrs old and still very
wearable. I knit them for my adult daughters. I'm very
choosy who I knit sock for, because, not everyone appreciates a handknit sock.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I've enjoyed reading all 17 pages of responses. Gee, there are lots of good stories here!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Handmade socks are so much nice than store bought, they fit right and can be made to order for whatever use you have. And on top of that it is so cool to knit them in public and watch people's reactions.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I make my own socks out of yarn that I buy in interesting places. I bought some sock yarn in Potsdam, Germany and whenever I wear those socks, I am reminded of the wonderful time I had visiting with my friends! And....the keep my feet comfortable in winter AND summer! Go figure...


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I was really afraid before I jumped in with both feet-so to speak. I have since mastered knitting them on two circulars and it goes so much faster. Maybe this summer I'll tackle magic loop and two at a time. I've been knitting for a VERY long time and I enjoy learning new things!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

To demonstrate to myself that I can. Yes, a pair of hand knit socks is much more expensive than a package from the store, especially when you consider the time. When I get them done I'll have great satisfaction.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Because they keep my feet so much warmer than bought ones!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit my socks because I take pride wearing my handiwork.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Look at this perfect little traveling sock knitting kit! I use a makeup case just large enough to hold about 50 gm. of sock yarn, 7" dpns and even the first completed sock! I always have warm, comforting knitting and the promise of cozy feet wherever I go. Joanne


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Knitting, for me is very enjoyable and relaxing. One of my favorite projects is socks. I know the yarn is pricy, and you can buy socks cheaply, but the pleasure of knitting is worth it to me. My hand-knit socks have always been more durable than store bought.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I think 8ply is too thick for socks, go 4ply, they fit into shoes better, I love varigated wool for socks.


shockey said:


> I would love to give socks a go BUT I have knitted bedsocks with an 8 ply yarn and they always stretch. What kind of yarn should I use to stop them stretching-I appreciate your help!


 :XD:


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hear Hear !!!


SylvesterL said:


> Recently there have been questions on the forum such as this one about knitting socks and one about knitting dishcloths. I feel that these questions are sort of put downs for those who knit various items. Everyone is entitled to knit whatever they want to knit, probably because they really enjoy doing so. Both of these items, socks and dishcloths, are very useful and much better than ones you can buy. Let's support everyone in their knitting and crocheting, whatever it is.


----------



## aemercado (Mar 16, 2013)

I knit socks because my 13 year old daughter says that she wears the socks I make her to bed as it makes her feel as if I am holding her feet all night. Ok so I am falling for it hook line and sinker, I will continue to make her socks just for this reason. They are a quick project and lots of satisfaction in a short period of time.


----------



## calliana (Dec 12, 2012)

First off, wow! I didnt know when i first asked that question that it would turn into a 18 page thread! And second, this thread inspired a couple people to give socks a shot so thats pretty cool. And third when this was only a 3 page thread i decided to try knitting a sock but since i didnt have dpns or a long enough circular needle im using a 12 inch size three and a 24 inch size four circular needles and some left over arcrylic yarn. Which brings me to number four. Almost everyone on here said that they can buy what they knit cheaper than they can make it, but the reason i started knitting was because my sister was looking for a pair of pants for her baby in a spacific color but the only ones we could find were about thirty dollars, when we went over to the craft section in walmart so i could get embroidy floss there was yarn the exact color as the pants we were looking for. So i found a pattern went to youtube to learn how to knit and made a pair of pants for about four dollars. A little off topic here but where do you buy your circular needles? Ive gotten spoiled by only having to pay 50 cents for a pair of needles at a thrift store, but they didnt have any 40 inch circulars. And bragging a little here but it was pretty cool when i was about nine to be waiting on my mom at the doctors and be embroirding with a crowd of people around me that just couldnt believe someone so young knew how to do that (when i was nine i looked about 6 or 7). Well thats all i have to say for now and its really late so im sorry for any mistakes i might have typed.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

For me, when I started to knit socks it was to see if I could do it. Now I wouldn't buy any socks for myself at all. They feel much warmer and don't make my feet as hot as the nylon store bought ones. I am also asked to knit sock for friends of my daughter and the other thing is that they are one of a kind. Even using the same yarn, there is usually a small variation in each persons design. Plus they are portable.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

My DH is diabetic and loves my knitted socks. He will wear no other. I use heavy washable wool for winter and regular sock wool for summer. I also knit my socks. They are so much more comfortable than store socks and last longer too. Cheap store socks are just that. Cheap socks.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I buy Red Heart at $5 a ball (some times cheaper if there is a coupon). So that is $10 for a pair. You can not get hand knit socks for that. Really good socks at a store are right around $20 a pr. Yicks! If for no other reason that would make me knit socks.


calliana said:


> Im going to try knitting a pair as soon as i get a pair of circular needles that are long enough. But where do you get your yarn for it to only be 3.99? The cheapest i can find is about 8 dollars.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

caat said:


> Thanks, I got the Ann Norling pattern and will give it a try!


Is this the pattern? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-ann-norling-socks

calliana - are you in the US? If so you can try Walmart or Jo-Anne Fabrics. Both have on-line yarns that are really reasonable.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been wanting to ask this question for a long time, this seems the perfect spot for it. If you have a needle with a two on one end and a one on the other, what do you end up with? Does it even out to a one, a two or some thing in between?


----------



## dottie ward (Feb 19, 2013)

I wear flip flops all the time. Able to make socks with free big toe. Very comfortable.


----------



## judy33873 (Aug 26, 2012)

For me, knitting my own socks is the only way I can have socks that fit my swollen ankles. (Especially since "slouch socks" are no longer sold!) Started with Easy Peasy socks made in inexpensive Red Heart worsted--thick but comfy.Mary Maxim has some good package deals on sock yarn--that's on my to-do list.


----------



## Granny Mel (Feb 21, 2013)

I like the challenge. To buy one pair of wool, washable socks can be costly. I look for sock yarn that is on sale and then keep my fingers busy. I am old fashioned I guess. Homemade is always the best.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Calliana, if you have one nearby, Hobby Lobby has circulars. They have 40% off coupons, too. You can either get regular circulars or the cord and ends separately.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

carmenl said:


> I've been wanting to ask this question for a long time, this seems the perfect spot for it. If you have a needle with a two on one end and a one on the other, what do you end up with? Does it even out to a one, a two or some thing in between?


Throw it out !! :thumbdown:


----------



## BeccaP (Feb 3, 2013)

I wanted to learn because I have a sweaty feet problem that reacts badly to nylon and cotton socks. So, I thought if I made my own, they might hold up better and my feet wouldn't react badly anymore.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

BeccaP said:


> I wanted to learn because I have a sweaty feet problem that reacts badly to nylon and cotton socks. So, I thought if I made my own, they might hold up better and my feet wouldn't react badly anymore.


How "southern" are you? I'm originally from New Bedford.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Throw it out !! :thumbdown:


Well, that was helpful...I guess I'll have to knit a swatch with all three and see what I get. I have made a beautiful pair of socks with my weird needle. I can't see tossing it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It is the size of the needle you are knitting on that counts, not the one holding the stitches you are knitting off.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

This is what happens when I don't knit socks ........ I get into trouble lol.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

You know, folks, I haven't, admittedly, read all 19 pages of responses on this, but we all acknowledge that socks are fun to knit, we knit them for the way they fit, the way they last, and that we enjoy their qualities.

If we honestly look at it, why should we knit any of the things we knit? We can all buy baby things, blankets, sweaters, and toys for far less than even the least expensive of yarns cost us total, along with needles, markers, patterns, etc. We knit what we knit and knit with what we knit with because we are all tactile, artistic people. We are fiberholics and we have no intention of reforming. I can understand why some question knitting socks, but then I question why one would want to knit scarves and cowls. They aren't my choice of wearing apparel, but others love knitting them, so be it. To each his or her own.

Now I'm off to find a rectangular tablecloth pattern. Why? Because I've never knit one and my sister is finally, at 56, getting married.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been wanting to ask this question for a long time, this seems the perfect spot for it. If you have a needle with a two on one end and a one on the other, what do you end up with? Does it even out to a one, a two or some thing in between?


sockit2me said:


> Throw it out !! :thumbdown:


It would not even out as one...or two... But you would have knitting that has a smaller stitch on one row and a larger stitch on the next row. It would be a bit of an alternating design that you might even like. 
I use interchangeable needles all the time and have intentionally made a scarf using different sizes with a 3 and 11. It wasn't one of my favorite scarves...but it was interesting... and interesting to knit as well.
Jane


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

JTM said:


> I've been wanting to ask this question for a long time, this seems the perfect spot for it. If you have a needle with a two on one end and a one on the other, what do you end up with? Does it even out to a one, a two or some thing in between?
> 
> It would not even out as one...or two... But you would have knitting that has a smaller stitch on one row and a larger stitch on the next row. It would be a bit of an alternating design that you might even like.
> I use interchangeable needles all the time and have intentionally made a scarf using different sizes with a 3 and 11. It wasn't one of my favorite scarves...but it was interesting... and interesting to knit as well.
> Jane


If you are knitting circularly (is that a word?) you will always be knitting off the same end, onto the same end so it will depend which end of the needle you are using.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

JTM said:


> I've been wanting to ask this question for a long time, this seems the perfect spot for it. If you have a needle with a two on one end and a one on the other, what do you end up with? Does it even out to a one, a two or some thing in between?
> 
> It would not even out as one...or two... But you would have knitting that has a smaller stitch on one row and a larger stitch on the next row. It would be a bit of an alternating design that you might even like.
> I use interchangeable needles all the time and have intentionally made a scarf using different sizes with a 3 and 11. It wasn't one of my favorite scarves...but it was interesting... and interesting to knit as well.
> Jane


There seems to be no difference in the rows. I guess I'll just use them as is. My socks look fine , like they have been knit with a size one. So, I'll leave it at that. Thanks all
:lol:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

carmenl said:


> I've been wanting to ask this question for a long time, this seems the perfect spot for it. If you have a needle with a two on one end and a one on the other, what do you end up with? Does it even out to a one, a two or some thing in between?


It may be just me, but I am a bit confused. Is this a single needle with two different size ends or do you mean using two needles on a project, one of which is a size 1 and the other if which is a size 2?

Gigi


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

carmenl said:


> There seems to be no difference in the rows. I guess I'll just use them as is. My socks look fine , like they have been knit with a size one. So, I'll leave it at that. Thanks all
> :lol:


You are right!!! If you are knitting in the round the best bet would be to be using the larger needle as the working needle... then it would be as a size 2

I was thinking in terms of flat knitting when I answered. Circular is a different animal.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

chickkie said:


> If you are knitting circularly (is that a word?) you will always be knitting off the same end, onto the same end so it will depend which end of the needle you are using.


I would use a needle gauge to determine what size the needle really is and I would mark the needle in some way so I use it only when that size needle is called for.
Even when I buy a new circular I check it with the same needle gauge I always use. I don't keep the needles in the envelope or whatever you call the thing it came in. I have all my needles sorted by size in large zip lock clear plastic storage bags. Metal, bamboo, whatever, all lengths, all together. All of the bags are then kept in one big fabric tote. Every time I take a needle out to start a new project I check the gauge and when I'm through with a needle I check it again to be sure that it goes in the right zip lock bag.

Please don't ask me how many circulars I have, we already know I have CDO. That's Compulsive Obsessive Disorder....in correct alphabetical order.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

JTM said:


> You are right!!! If you are knitting in the round the best bet would be to be using the larger needle as the working needle... then it would be as a size 2
> 
> I was thinking in terms of flat knitting when I answered. Circular is a different animal.


 It is a circular needle with different size ends. Knit Picks sent me two and on the third try I gave up and just asked them to send me a different size altogether, so I'm making lemonade. Thank You


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

carmenl said:


> It is a circular needle with different size ends. Knit Picks sent me two and on the third try I gave up and just asked them to send me a different size altogether, so I'm making lemonade. Thank You


Which of their needles was it?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a picture of my very first sock! I just completed it today and started it Sunday(the 24th). It fits like a dream and is so warm!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Here is a picture of my very first sock! I just completed it today and started it Sunday(the 24th). It fits like a dream and is so warm!


It looks great!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW! This is going to be in my future!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Which of their needles was it?


It was the blonde circular size one. They must have had a bad batch. Each one they sent was the same. They are very good about correcting mistakes. :roll: But, it was getting ridiculous so I just gave up.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

why do people keep asking this question?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Because I'm addicted to it. They make great gifts, are a portable project and really, really fun to make.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

pb54116 said:


> why do people keep asking this question?


SOMEHOW..... those who have not worn these home-made socks, cannot believe they are worth the effort, or could be better than store-bought, for the effort involved..... esp. learning a new more complicated skill or DPN MASTERY. Why are are they so "all fired better" than the easy ones you can get at the store, and they COST MORE.... money, time, effort. I THINK.....  I wore alpaca store-bought in the cold NYC winter, and DID I LIKE THAT. So, I am guessing it is worth it to learn and have EVEN BETTER ONES of even greater warmth, texture and fit to make for my daughter. AND..... they are so BEAUTIFUL! I am convinced! I am going to learn. Mastered the DPN's and circulars. =D first step!


----------



## ginnysandel (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been a knitter for Many years.......but just learned socks about 5 years ago. I was watching a friend as she learned socks, was intrigued and just had to try it! After the 1st pair I was Addicted! Besides myself, I also make them for my daughter & granddaughter and they both love them! The self-striping sock yarns are just wonderful. Not sure how many pairs I've made in the last 5 years - but I always have a pair or 2 on the needles.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I have very small feet and when I buy socks they are either too big or too small. When I make them they fit just right and wear like iron. I have not made any in three years. Granted I don't wear socks in the summer but I wear them every day from Sept. till May.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

You have to have a "knitter's heart" to understand. It is a challenge that results in something you can't buy except from commissioning a knitter to make a pair for you. If you don't "get it" don't bother and leave all that yummy sock yarn to those of us who appreciate the talent and loving dedication it takes to create a unique pair of socks.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> You have to have a "knitter's heart" to understand. It is a challenge that results in something you can't buy except from commissioning a knitter to make a pair for you. If you don't "get it" don't bother and leave all that yummy sock yarn to those of us who appreciate the talent and loving dedication it takes to create a unique pair of socks.


Bravo! Very well said! It is a spiritual artistic creative endeavor, and so you either understand, or you don't! No one can convince you, if you don't! Nor, can they truly respect and value the end product for it's true worth. It either is, or it is not! Thanks for this!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

mthrift said:


> SOMEHOW..... those who have not worn these home-made socks, cannot believe they are worth the effort, or could be better than store-bought, for the effort involved..... esp. learning a new more complicated skill or DPN MASTERY. Why are are they so "all fired better" than the easy ones you can get at the store, and they COST MORE.... money, time, effort. I THINK.....  I wore alpaca store-bought in the cold NYC winter, and DID I LIKE THAT. So, I am guessing it is worth it to learn and have EVEN BETTER ONES of even greater warmth, texture and fit to make for my daughter. AND..... they are so BEAUTIFUL! I am convinced! I am going to learn. Mastered the DPN's and circulars. =D first step!


This subject has been gone over many, many times already.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

pb54116 said:


> This subject has been gone over many, many times already.


Yes this is true.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe the question is asked just to wake knitters up. Why knit? Because we can and we love it.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

burgher said:


> Maybe the question is asked just to wake knitters up. Why knit? Because we can and we love it.


I agree with you.....Yes, those posts that seem to apply to so many people..... that hit home..... that you have to think through, or arouse you to find out the "why" in yourself, provoke a lot of responses..... those that touch your experience...... I think people just want to connect in some way..... share themselves...... have someone to witness their creative experience.... in this case, socks, and knitting, and creating beautiful and useful things....  We all want to be loved.... to be heard..... appreciated...... to matter. <3


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Because you can make them as unique as the one you're giving the socks to.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Because you can make them as unique as the one you're giving the socks to.


YES!  with <3


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> Look at this perfect little traveling sock knitting kit! I use a makeup case just large enough to hold about 50 gm. of sock yarn, 7" dpns and even the first completed sock! I always have warm, comforting knitting and the promise of cozy feet wherever I go. Joanne


 To carmenl

I posted on page 18 and uploaded a picture of my favorite needles. You might notice that 4 needles are silver and 1 is green. The green one is 2.75mm and the silver are 3.00mm. I like using 5 dpns and improvised because the nearest LYS is 75 miles away. My socks have been turning out fine. (9 pair) So I say improvise if you have to and when you are able ... UPGRADE! ... if it isn't working out!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is so sweet! 


aemercado said:


> I knit socks because my 13 year old daughter says that she wears the socks I make her to bed as it makes her feel as if I am holding her feet all night. Ok so I am falling for it hook line and sinker, I will continue to make her socks just for this reason. They are a quick project and lots of satisfaction in a short period of time.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Joanne, I was so busy looking at the neat little bag I didn't see the needles. Since my socks are turning out fine, I'm fine with the needle. I'll just be fat, dumb and happy.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

mthrift said:


> I agree with you.....Yes, those posts that seem to apply to so many people..... that hit home..... that you have to think through, or arouse you to find out the "why" in yourself, provoke a lot of responses..... those that touch your experience...... I think people just want to connect in some way..... share themselves...... have someone to witness their creative experience.... in this case, socks, and knitting, and creating beautiful and useful things....  We all want to be loved.... to be heard..... appreciated...... to matter. <3


How well you have covered this subject. "Why would you knit your own socks?)

Another reason is: Holding onto a piece of our history that is meaningful and of value.Learning a trade such as knitting or crocheting has so many beautiful stories that I have read make me want to be a part of them.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> How well you have covered this subject. "Why would you knit your own socks?)
> 
> Another reason is: Holding onto a piece of our history that is meaningful and of value.Learning a trade such as knitting or crocheting has so many beautiful stories that I have read make me want to be a part of them.


YES! Said so well! I am AMAZED that the human mind figured such things out, always, and are still creating and inventing, and we ARE connected to the past, to history, to each other, to the hands of other women/men making these things to make a life work, to keep the feet warm. YES! I love the stories too! AND, so culturally diverse and rich in design and experience. Even today! Look we are speaking together from ALL OVER THE WORLD connected.... talking about sox! Yes.... you are so right! It is inspiring and profound in its own way, enriching our lives and connecting us to the world of past, present, future! I love this site!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you. I also love this site.

What I have found from this site is there still are people who want a foundation to hold onto. It is indeed uplifting to me.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Thank you. I also love this site.
> 
> What I have found from this site is there still are people who want a foundation to hold onto. It is indeed uplifting to me.


YES! People here seem come from love of family, from all over the world, and love of creating for: their husbands, their children, and grandchildren. other people in need, preemies and cancer survivors, and sufferers, animals, pets. They create! Trying to create better lives, more beautiful lives for themselves and loved ones, and others who become part of the "greater family of loved ones", because of need and sharing. People, in general, from this site, come out of love of others and love of creating.... and sharing the joy of what they do! They seem to "love life", want to create, and share that joy! YES, I get inspired here too! This present inspiration: all because of sharing sox!


----------

